# Commencal wo online kaufen und sicher bezahlen?



## 4Stroke (15. August 2017)

Ich möchte mir für 2018 ein neues Commencal Bike kaufen.
Leider führt  mein Händler die Marke nicht mehr. Auch keiner im Umkreis.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Bike online zu kaufen und per PayPal oder ähnliches zu bezahlen? 

Möchte ungerne 3600 Euro nach andorra überweisen.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung was den online Kauf eines commencal bikes betrifft.
Soweit ich weiss ist es nun ein direktvertrieb so dass kein deutscher Händler mehr die Marke führt, stimmt das so?


----------



## Dämon__ (15. August 2017)

Bestell doch direkt bei http://www.commencal-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (15. August 2017)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Bestell doch direkt bei http://www.commencal-bikes.de/



Der hat das Supreme sx nicht und möchte nur vorkasse.
Wie gesagt ohne sichere zahlungsmethode überweise ich so einen Betrag nicht .

Was das denn für ein laden?
Bitte nicht anrufen sondern nur Mail und um Rückruf bitten^^


----------



## Dämon__ (16. August 2017)

Dann frag mal bei Lemme nach, schreib ihm was du willst, der kann dir evtl. helfen.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/67090


----------



## LTB (16. August 2017)

Warum nicht gleich beim Hersteller? 

https://www.commencal-store.de


----------



## Ozzi (16. August 2017)

is schon schwer sowas..


----------



## DocThrasher (16. August 2017)

Hi,

einfach über den korrekten Store (Und der ist nunmal in Andorra): http://www.commencal-store.co.uk / https://www.commencal-store.de/

Das klappt supi!


----------



## 4Stroke (16. August 2017)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einfach über den korrekten Store (Und der ist nunmal in Andorra): http://www.commencal-store.co.uk / https://www.commencal-store.de/
> 
> Das klappt supi!



Ah super
hier ist auch Paypal möglich
danke


----------



## Jakten (17. August 2017)

Ging problemlos bis PayPal direkt über Commencal.


----------



## chorge (18. August 2017)

Direkt bestellen, und 3 Tage später das Bike besitzen! So lief es bei mir mit dem Furious - bezahlt mit PayPal..


----------



## 4Stroke (20. August 2017)

chorge schrieb:


> Direkt bestellen, und 3 Tage später das Bike besitzen! So lief es bei mir mit dem Furious - bezahlt mit PayPal..



Du meinst jetzt ganz normal über die commencal-store.de seite?

Kann mir jemand sagen wann damit zu rechnen ist das die 2018er Modelle ausverkauft sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (20. August 2017)

https://www.commencal-store.de/?Currency=EUR

Normalerweise sind die Räder recht lange erhältlich. Aber vorraussagen wird dir das niemand können.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. August 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das orange beim Supreme sx Von der Farbe "leuchtend" ist ähnlich den Neon gelbem Meta?


----------



## chris_sta (21. August 2017)

hat bei mir auch über die offizielle homepage geklappt, hat 5 tage gedauert
garantiefall ist sehr anstrengend mit dem deutschen support....


----------



## DocThrasher (22. August 2017)

Deswegen meldet man sich ja auch beim englischen, wenn denn mal etwas sein sollte ...


----------



## chris_sta (23. August 2017)

nützt nur nix wenn der "englische" support nach 3-4 mail mich an den deutschen weiterleitet und dieser ebenfalls nach zig mails und ausweich versuchen mich dann direkt an sram abwimmeln wollte... nach der erfahrung bestelle ich nicht mehr bei commencal ...


----------



## 4Stroke (23. August 2017)

chris_sta schrieb:


> nützt nur nix wenn der "englische" support nach 3-4 mail mich an den deutschen weiterleitet und dieser ebenfalls nach zig mails und ausweich versuchen mich dann direkt an sram abwimmeln wollte... nach der erfahrung bestelle ich nicht mehr bei commencal ...



Na wenn es nur sram anbauteile waren...
Da gehe ich lieber den direkten Weg zu sram mit Rechnungskopie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_sta (24. August 2017)

wenn nach 4 Wochen der Trigger (feder gebrochen und noch n teil im arsch ist) und dann nach 1-2 monaten später der Bremskolben fest ist... mmh .. normal stell ich den Bock dann zum händler hin und hohle den am nächsten bzw übernächsten Tag ab... so musste ich Versand bezahlen zu sram frankreich?!?! und ewigst (3-4 Wochen JE Teil) warten und es gab nicht mal n neues sondern nur "instandgesetzt" zurück... darum habe ich mein aktuelles bike vor ort beim händler gekauft (und es ist kein commencal) Für mich hat kundenservice mittlerweile einen viel höheren stellenwert als der €uro ... aber jeder wie man möchte ;-)

ps. 
wenn du auf der .de seite einkaufst kannst du bei jeder deutschen Niederlassung/Händler die Rahmen/Anbauteile einsenden wenn du jedoch auf der .com seite kaufst ist es bei Garantieanspruch das Verkaufsland...


----------



## xspace (24. August 2017)

Eigentlich kannst du deine Defekten Sram teile beim Händler deiner Wahl abgeben, das dürfte dich nichts kosten denn der Händler bekommt von Sram in Schweinfurt eine Erstattung seiner Kosten und die wird er sicher beantragen. Bei commencal hast du eigentlich nur Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen und das 5 jahre lang ausgenommen davon sind natürlich die Kugellager und das Schaltauge.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (1. September 2017)

chris_sta schrieb:


> nützt nur nix wenn der "englische" support nach 3-4 mail mich an den deutschen weiterleitet und dieser ebenfalls nach zig mails und ausweich versuchen mich dann direkt an sram abwimmeln wollte... nach der erfahrung bestelle ich nicht mehr bei commencal ...


Da kann ich nur positiv von Commencal berichten. Mitte diesen Monat hat sich eine Dämpferschraube verabschiedet und die Umlenkung zerstört. Dabei sind auch noch diverse privat gekauften Teile kaputt gegangen. Wurde bzw. wird aktuell von Commencal nach ausfüllen vom Garantieantrag und einsenden von Bildern anstandslos getauscht bzw. repariert. Ersatzteile für die Umlenkung sind heute nach 5 Tagen angekommen. Einzig der Dämpfer dauert noch da ich diesen nach Frankreich schicken musste um ihn dort reparieren zu lassen. Jeglicher Versand und die reparatur des Dämpfers gehen auf Kosten von Commencal! 
Kontakt war zuerst auf Deutsch, wurde dann an den englisch sprechenden Support in Andorra weitergeleitet und der hat mit mir alles zwecks Garantie, Versand etc arrangiert und durchgesprochen. Jegliche Rückfragen wurden meist innerhalb weniger Stunden beantwortet.


----------



## Diddo (5. September 2017)

chris_sta schrieb:


> garantiefall ist sehr anstrengend mit dem deutschen support....



Meine Erfahrung mit dem deutschen Support - gibt es da noch mehr als Daniel? - ist sehr positiv.
Habe nach einer Dämpferschraube für das Meta AM V4 gefragt weil sie nicht im Onlineshop gelistet war. Nach der Schilderung was passiert ist hat er mir das Garantieformular zugeschickt und 4 Tage später war die Schraube bei mir. Auch sonstige Anfragen, z.B. "passen die Hope V2 Bremssättel ins Meta AM V4" oder die Farbcodes der "purple series"-Lackierung wurden schnell beantwortet.


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Februar 2018)

Wie lange dauert gewöhnlich der Versand, bzw. wurdet ihr regelmäßig über den Stand der Bestellung informiert? Habe am Freitag am späten Abend bezahlt (Paypal). Bestätigungsemail kam noch, nun aber bislang (Dienstagmittag) nichts. Also z.B. keine Versandbestätigung. Mal nachfragen, oder noch geduldig sein?


----------



## Ozzi (20. Februar 2018)

in der regel bekommst du nach 3-5 werktagen eine zustellbenachrichtigung von UPS... insofern das georderte bike in deiner wahlgröße sofort verfügbar ist/war 

also noch etwas geduld


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Februar 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> in der regel bekommst du nach 3-5 werktagen eine zustellbenachrichtigung von UPS... insofern das georderte bike in deiner wahlgröße sofort verfügbar ist/war
> 
> also noch etwas geduld


Danke für die Info. Genauso war es! Mittwoch kam dann die Versandmeldung und für heute (Freitag) ist die Lieferung angekündigt.
Nur noch ne Info am Rade: Versandkostenfrei ab 150€ bezieht sich bei Commencal nur auf Teile+Kleidung. Bei Bikes fallen immer Versandkosten an (Stand heute 2018).


----------



## Diddo (23. Februar 2018)

@zymnokxx Auch Rahmen kosten Versandkosten, nicht nur komplette Räder.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Februar 2018)

Update:
Hatte meins übrigens nicht bei commencal sondern über probikeshop gekauft.
Lief alles reibungslos. Sehr schneller versand.


----------



## Koefte (11. Mai 2018)

Huhu, 

mal ne Frage an die, die über den offiziellen Shop bestellt haben. Habt ihr ne Mail bekommen wann das Rad geliefert wird, also an welchem Tag? Konnte man da auch auswählen ob man in ein UPS Laden liefern lassen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (11. Mai 2018)

Moin,

Mein Rahmen kam per GLS und mit Trackinginformationen.


----------



## Koefte (11. Mai 2018)

Na ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## Nurmi92 (11. Mai 2018)

An einem WE bestellt, Montag ging das Rad in den Versand und am Donnerstag wars da. ich glaube es kam mit UPS, absolut top wie ich finde.


----------



## Koefte (11. Mai 2018)

Werde es auch morgen bestellen und zu mir auf Arbeit schicken lassen. 

Nurmi wann wurde dein Bike geliefert? Also Uhrzeitmässig


----------



## glatschke1992 (15. Mai 2018)

Koefte schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die, die über den offiziellen Shop bestellt haben. Habt ihr ne Mail bekommen wann das Rad geliefert wird, also an welchem Tag? Konnte man da auch auswählen ob man in ein UPS Laden liefern lassen kann?



Servus  
Hast du eigentlich mehr als nur eine Bestellbestätigung mit "Kein Status für deine Bestellung" erhalten?


----------



## Koefte (15. Mai 2018)

Bei allen Bestellungen bisher ist der Status "in Bearbeitung" obwohl ich das Zeug schon habe


----------



## stefan1067 (15. Mai 2018)

Meins kam mit Fedex. 
Auslieferung bei Commencal sollte Freitags beginnen und geliefert bekam ich es Dienstag gegen Mittag.
Das Bike war ständig über die Trackingnummer verfolgbar. 

      Gruß Stefan


----------



## Koefte (15. Mai 2018)

Habe jetzt meine tracking Nummer bekommen und es kommt auch mit FedEx. Ich bin gespannt und melde mich wenn ich es habe


----------



## Koefte (20. Mai 2018)

Hab mein bike am Freitag bekommen, es kam mit FedEx und es hat 3 Tage gedauert. Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (22. Mai 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Wollte mir demnächst ein Meta TR oder AM zulegen und habe mich gefragt, ob es überhaupt irgendwo möglich ist die Teile auf Raten zu bekommen?! Kennt da jemand einen Shop?


----------



## FitterlingDH (27. Mai 2018)

Haben es über PayPal direkt in Andorra bestellt hatte keine Probleme und innerhalb von 3tagen war mein Bike da

Auf jedenfall schonmal viel Spaß danit
Ride on


----------



## sportsfreund68 (2. Juli 2018)

Ich habe den Rahmen für meinen Sohn direkt im Onlineshop bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Sonntag Abend bestellt, bis Dienstag hatte ich noch keine Versandbestätigung. Dann habe ich mal angerufen und dort wurde mir versichert, dass der Rahmen heute (Dienstag) in den Versand gegangen ist. Mail mit Sendungsverfolgung würde noch kommen. Als am Mittwoch Abend immer noch keine Mail da war habe ich nochmals angerufen. Anscheinend gab es ein Problem mit dem Mailversand. Man hat mir dann die Trackingnummer von GLS gegeben. Der Rahmen war dann am Samstag endlich im Zwischenlager von GLS was ca. 150 km entfernt war. Am Montag war der Rahmen dann endlich hier.
Der Support (telefonisch und per Mail) dort war vorbildlich. Ich hatte noch ein paar Mal Mailkontakt bzgl. Fragen zum Aufbau des Bikes und die wurden immer schnell, kompetent und freundlich beantwortet.
Einzig GLS als Versand mit einer unendlich schlechten Sendungsverfolgung und Auslieferung nur von Mo-Fr ist stark verbesserungsbedürftig aber dafür kann Commencal nichts, außer das sie andere Versender nutzen könnten.


----------



## Ozzi (3. Juli 2018)

meine commis bzw. rahmen kamen bis letztes jahr immer mit ups...
da gabs nie probleme und das bestellte qar spätestens nach 5 tagen da 

scheint wohl wirklich eher an GLS zu liegen


----------



## JK-Lifestyle (12. September 2018)

Könnt die Bikes bei mir bestellen. Bin Händler und vertreibe die Bikes von Commencal. Bei den meisten Modellen ist meist auch noch Rabatt möglich und die Versandkosten spart ihr euch auch.


----------



## Johanluca (3. Mai 2020)

JK-Lifestyle bist du immer noch Händler für Commencal?

Möchte ganz gerne ein Commencal Power SX bestellen. 

Gruß Johan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2020)

Nein ist er nicht mehr, hatte im Winter angefragt und diese Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## Johanluca (4. Mai 2020)

ok danke für die Antwort  

habe gestern bereits eins bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Chris_Tox (3. August 2020)

Johanluca schrieb:


> Möchte ganz gerne ein Commencal Power SX bestellen.


Ich vielleicth balt auch  am besten das 21er Modell. Hast Du schon geordert ? Und hast Du evt. eine Idee oder Dich schon schlau gemacht wie das bei Gewährleitungsfällen ausshieht ? Teile nach Andorra schicken, oder haben die in Deutschland einen Servicepartner ?


Viele Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Diddo (3. August 2020)

Versand läuft meist über Frankreich und der Support ist super. Nach 2 Bildern wurde mir mal unkompliziert ein neuer Bolzen für ein Meta AM geschickt. Auch ne Anfrage nach Farbcodes für Custom Decals wurde schnell beantwortet. 
Wenn du Service in Deutschland haben möchtest, ist es der falsche Anbieter.


----------



## Bene2405 (3. Oktober 2020)

Gemeldet!


----------



## Tomluca01 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, ob man die Bikes auch auf der amerikanischen Seite bestellen kann? 🤔


----------



## Koefte (8. Dezember 2020)

Bike Components verkauft jetzt commencal


----------

